

HN Bug: Upvote own submission? - jonburs

I noticed this when looking at new item page a bit after submitting an item of my own:<p>http://imgur.com/xqDoN<p>In the past I've seen a red asterisk next to items I've posted; for this item the voting arrow is present.<p>Needless to say I didn't attempt to upvote the screenshotted post...
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://imgur.com/xqDoN>

